# Painter 7 Problem



## maggi (4. November 2002)

Moin,

ich male mit Painter 7 unter MAC OS X und OS 9.2.2 mit einem WACOM Graphire 2 Zeichentablett. 

Wenn ich anfange zu Malen, wird der Malstrich erst mit einiger Verzogerung gemalt. Das nevt mich ungemein!

Wie behebe ich dieses Problem?

Grüßt
MAGGI


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. November 2002)

...kenne mich zwar mit dem Mac kaum aus und kenne das Programm das Du verwendest nicht, aber vielleicht kann ja trotzdem helfen.

Aber, ich bräuchte erstmal etwas Inmformationen zu:

dem Mac ( Speicher, CPU Takt , etc. )
dem Malprogramm ( Versionsnummer, Hersteller...)


Cu on Board

Cutti


----------



## Sovok (19. November 2002)

tip 1: stell mal den virtuellen speicher deines macs aus
tip 2: fang mit nem kleineren bild an

is das prob noch vorhanden?


----------



## DaChan (14. April 2003)

Bin auch gerade am Painter testen. Unter Spacing musst du Damping ganz runter drehn dann sollte es eigentlich behoben sein.


----------



## Maler Hans (26. September 2003)

*Painter 7 langsam*

Hallo, Maggi,

auch ich male mit Painter am Mac, allerdings nur unter 9.2.2. Zunächst solltes Du (bei deaktiviertem Painter) "Information" aufrufen (Apfeltaste + i) bei ausgewähltem Programm-Icon. Dann stellst Du unter "bevorzugte Größe" den doppelten oder dreifachen angegebenen Wert ein. Allerdings gibt es bei Painter einige Werkzeuge, die langsam bleiben; angeblich soll das bei Version 8 besser sein, die Trial-Version hatte allerdings noch einige Macken.

Was malst Du denn so?  Zeigst Du mir was?

Gruß Hans 
hans-a-lasslob@web.de


----------

